# Paolo Bettini team manager of Alonso team!



## Sam Cycling (28 Dec 2013)

Just arrived news from Italy, I think shortly will be also in international website. Paolo bettini left italian national team for enter in Alonso new team project!

http://ciclismonews.com/paolo-bettini-team-manager-nuovo-team-di-alonso-lascia-la-nazionale/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2013)

Another drug cheat back in cycling management, great! Not.


----------



## oldroadman (30 Dec 2013)

Remind me, how long ago did PB get caught - and where has he been lately, Italian national team director. Now going to a well paid position with a Spanish team.
I draw no conclusions.


----------

